# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية من قبل الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين

## عاصم

استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية من قبل الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين
جوانب القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان

ميرفت رشماوي*
ترجمة: فابيولا دينا
شكّل مدى استخدام القوة ومشروعيته والوسائل المستَخدمة القضية الرئيسية التي أثرّت على حياة الملايين في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا في السنوات القليلة الماضية، ناهيك عن الأشهر الماضية. وقد بلغت المخاوف في هذا المجال ذروتها عند استخدام القوة المميتة في العام المنصرم خلال ما بات يعرف بـ »الربيع العربي « ، الأمر الذي أدى إلى إهلاك الآلاف من الأرواح عبر بلدان متعددة. وجرى استخدام هذه القوة ضد أشخاص إنما يطمحون للعيش بكرامة،ويطالبون بحقوقهم الأساسية. وقد عبر الناس عن مطالبهم هذه بالدرجة الأولى خلال تجمعات واجتماعات كانت في غالبيتها العظمى غير عنيفة، غير أنه تم استخدام سلطة الدولة للقضاء على الخصوم السياسيين الذين يقودون المتظاهرين. ولا تزال سوريا تشهد خسارة عشرات الأرواح يومياً إذ يستمر النظام في قمعه المطالب البسيطة من أجلالديمقراطية وحماية حقوق الإنسان من خلال استخدام القوة الوحشية .
لذا، وإن كان القانون الدولي لا ينظر إلى هذا الواقع على أنه نزاع مسلح، غير أن تأثير استخدام القوة المميتة والانتهاكات الجسيمة لحقوق الإنسان المرتبطة به إنما يؤدي إلى حالة خطيرة للغاية من انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان ترتبط عادة مع حالات النزاع المسلح. هذا هو مدى خطورة الوضع القائم ويجب أن ينظر إليه من هذا المنظار، بغض النظر عن التوصيف القانوني لاستخدام القوة .
ولذلك يجب النظر إلى استخدام القوة وإلى دور الشرطة سوياً مع مجموعة من حقوق الإنسان. وأنه لأمر خطير جدا أنينظر إلى انتهاكات الحقوق بمعزل عن بعضها البعض، مما يؤدي إلى عدم تقييم حدة التأثير المتراكم لهذه الانتهاكات تقييما صحيحا .
من الصحيح أن الحكومات ملزمة بالحفاظ على النظام العام، وأنها تتحمل المسؤولية النهائية لحماية الأفراد الخاضعين لولايتها، بمن فيهم الأفراد الذين يشاركون في التجمعات العمومية ويمارسون حقهم في حرية التعبير. ويتطلب الحفاظ على النظام العام أحيانا استخدام القوة في هذه الحالات، غير أن استخدام القوة هذا ليس بغيرِ محدود أو أنه لا يخضعللتنظيم بحسب القانون الدولي. وبالتالي فإن استخدام القوة، ولا سيما القوة المميتة، يجب أن يخضع إلى نظام صارم جدا يضمن أن لا يؤدي إلى انتهاكات جسيمة لحقوق الإنسان بما في ذلك الإصابات غير القانونية والخسائر في الأرواح .
القوة في حالات التجمعات أو الاضطرابات الداخلية لمبادئ توجيهية ومعايير دولية تغطي حالات مختلفة، بما فيها الاحتجاز، وحماية الحياة وأعمال الشغب والتجمعات سواء كانت هذه التجمعات سلمية أو عنيفة، قانونية أو غير قانونية. ويجب أن يكون الغرض من استخدام القوة في جميع مثل هذه الحالات حماية الحق في الحياة والحرية وأمن الأشخاص. وفي أي حال، يجب على موظفي إنفاذ القوانين، خلال تأديتهم واجبهم، أن يقوموا، قدر المستطاع، باستخداموسائل غير عنيفة قبل أي يلجئوا إلى استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية. ولا يجوز لهم استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية إلا في الحالات التي تكون فيها الوسائل الأخرى غير فعالة أو تفشل في تحقيق النتيجة المرجوة (المبدأ 4 من المبادئ الأساسية للأمم المتحدة بشأن استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية من جانب الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين) .
ولا تهدف هذه المقالة إلى معالجة استخدام القوة في سياق الحالات المذكورة أعلاه جميعها بل تركّز في المقام الأول على استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية في سياق التجمعات. ولا نية أيضا في تحويل هذه المقالة إلى تحليل معمق، بل الهدف منها تقديم لمحة عامة عن مجموعة مختارة من الأحكام ذات الصلة بالمعايير الدولية وتفسيرها من قبل هيئات الخبراء المختصة .
وتجدر الملاحظة أنه يسمح للمسؤولين عن إنفاذ القوانين باستخدام القوة في سياق النزاع المسلح، سواء كان دوليا أو غير دولي، وفي حالة التجمعات والمظاهرات وذلك بموجب القانون الدولي. وكثيرا ما يتم الخلط بين استخدام القوة في إطار الاضطرابات الداخلية وبين استخدام القوة في إطار النزاعات المسلحة غير الدولية. وهاتان حالتان مختلفتان كليا وتتمايز الواحدة عن الأخرى، ويعالج القانون الدولي كل منهما بشكل مختلف .
العتبة/ المستوى المرجعي: الفرق بين النزاعات المسلحة غير الدولية والاضطرابات الداخلية
إن الاضطرابات والتوترات الداخلية، مثل أعمال الشغب أو أعمال العنف المعزولة والمتقطعة وغيرها من الأعمال ذات الطبيعة المماثلة لا تبلغ دائماً عتبة »العنف المسلح الذي طال أمده « ، وهو شرط أساسي في نشوء صراعٍ مسلح غير دولي. أما في حالات الشغب والاضطرابات التي لا ترتفع إلى مستوى النزاع المسلح، يجري تطبيق القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان فقط، وبشكل خاص معايير استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية، ودور الموظفين المكلفين بتنفيذ القوانين، وقانون ومعايير حقوق الإنسان عامة، ولا يُطبق القانون الدولي الإنساني. أما في الحالات التي يصل فيهاالتوتر والعنف إلى عتبة معينة ترفعه إلى مستوى النزاع المسلح، يجري تطبيق القانون الدولي الإنساني جنبا إلى جنب مع القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان.
لاحظت لجنة تقصي الحقائق الدولية حول الانتهاكات وجرائم الحرب في ليبيا، التابعة للمجلس الدولي لحقوق الإنسانالتابع للأمم المتحدة، في تقريرها أن فقه القانون الدولي تطور لجهة تعريف النزاعات المسلحة غير الدولية على أنها حالة عنف مسلح طويل الأمد بين السلطات الحكومية وجماعات مسلحة منظمة أو فيما بين هذه الجماعات داخل دولة ما. »لذا فإن أي نزاع مسلح غير دولي يتطلب أن تشارك مجموعات كطرف في النزاع وأن تكون هذه الأخيرة مسلحة ومنظمة. ولا يمكن إضفاء صفة النزاع المسلح على حالة يتحول فيها وضع ما إلى العنف ولكنه لا ينطوي على مجموعة أو مجموعات مسلحة ومنظمة. ووجدت لجنة تقصي الحقائق الدولية أنها عند تحديد ما إذا كان النزاع المسلح في ليبيا نزاعا غير دولي، كان عليها أن تنظر في شدة النزاع، ومدى السيطرة ذات الصلة على الأراضي وطبيعة المجموعة المسلحة المعارِضة للحكومة. وإن التدقيق في طبيعة المجموعة المسلحة يشمل النظر في عوامل مختلفة منها على سبيل المثال وجود هيكل قيادي هرمي، ومدى استطاعة هذه المجموعات تنفيذ عمليات منظمة (على سبيل المثال تنظم في مناطق مسؤولية، وسائل الاتصال)، بالإضافة إلى أنظمة انضباطية، وطبيعة الترتيبات اللوجستية وكيف تقدم المجموعة نفسها (مثلاً، ما إذا كانت قادرة على المشاركة في مفاوضات). «[1]
وخلصت اللجنة بالتالي إلى وجود نزاع مسلح غير دولي يتعايش مع »نزاعٍ مسلح دولي « ، ابتدأ مع بدء الضربات الجوية لفرض منطقة حظر للطيران فوق ليبيا التي وافق عليها مجلس الأمن في 17 مارس/آذار 2011 بعد قراره رقم 1973.[2]
لكن من ناحية أخرى، وفي حالة سوريا، ذكرت لجنة تقصي الحقائق أنه »تعذر على اللجنة  التحقق من مستوى حدة القتال بين القوات المسلحة السورية وغيرها من المجموعات المسلحة. وتعذر عليها أيضا تأكيد مستوى تنظيم المجموعات المسلحة مثل الجيش السوري الحر. «[3] لذلك، خلصت اللجنة إلى أنها لن تطبق القانون الدولي الإنساني على الأحداث الجارية في سوريا منذ مارس/آذار 2011.
لذا يبدو جليا أن مستوى العنف والخسائر في الأرواح لا يشكل في حد ذاته سببا كافيا يرفع الوضع في سوريا إلى نزاع مسلح، ويتسبب بالتالي في تطبيق القانون الدولي الخاص بالنزاعات المسلحة (القانون الدولي الإنساني) .
ويهدف القانون الدولي الإنساني إلى حماية ضحايا النزاعات المسلحة وتنظيم سير العمليات العدائية. وهو يفرض على المشاركين في القتال التمييز بين المقاتلين الذي يسمح بمهاجمتهم قانونيا، وبين المدنيين الذين يتمتعون بالحماية ضد أي هجوم باستثناء الحالات التي يشاركون فيها مباشرة في الأعمال العدائية وفقط خلال مشاركتهم في هذه الأعمال. وبالتالي يسمح باستخدام القوة في حالات النزاع المسلح ضد أولئك الذين يشاركون مباشرة في النزاع. كما يحصر القانون الدولي الإنساني أيضاً وسائل القتال المستخدمة خلال القتال وأساليبه من أجل حصر الضرر إلى أقصى حد ممكن .
الغرض من دور الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القانون
يجري في هذه المقالة اعتماد تعريف المسؤولين عن إنفاذ القوانين الذي استخدم في التعليق على المادة 1 من »مدونة الأمم المتحدة لقواعد سلوك الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين « ، وجاء على الشكل التالي:
»تشمل عبارة <الموظفون المكلفون بإنفاذ القوانين> جميع الموظفين المسؤولين عن تنفيذ القوانين الذين يمارسون صلاحيات الشرطة، ولا سيما صلاحيات الاعتقال أو الاحتجاز، سواء أكانوا معينين أم منتخبين،
في البلدان التي تتولى صلاحيات الشرطة فيها السلطات العسكرية، سواء أكانت بالزي الرسمي أم لا، أو قوات أمن الدولة، يعتبر تعريف <الموظفون المكلفون بإنفاذ القوانين> شاملاً لموظفي تلك الأجهزة « .
وتقدم »مدونة الأمم المتحدة لقواعد سلوك الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين « (مدونة السلوك) في مادتيها الأولى والثانية تفسيرا واضحا لماهية الغرض الأساسي من دور الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين، وكيف ينبغي عليهم القيام بواجباتهم. ووفقا للمادة الأولى من المدونة، يتوجب »على الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين، في جميع الأوقات، القيامبالواجب الذي يلقيه القانون على عاتقهم، وذلك بخدمة المجتمع وبحماية جميع الأشخاص من الأعمال غير القانونية، على نحو يتفق مع علو درجة المسؤولية التي تتطلبها مهنتهم « .
وهناك علاقة طبيعية بين دور الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين واحترام حقوق الإنسان وحمايتها، حيث يقع على عاتقالموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين خلال أداء واجباتهم، واجب ضمان واحترام حقوق الإنسان، وهو ما تؤكد عليه المادة الثانية من مدونة السلوك، التي تنص على أن »يحترم الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين، أثناء قيامهم بواجباتهم، الكرامة الإنسانية ويحمونها، وأن يحافظوا على حقوق الإنسان لكل الأشخاص ويوطدونها « . وتوضح اللجنة المعنية بحقوق الإنسان المسؤولة عن الإشراف على تنفيذ العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية أن الالتزامات المتعاقد عليها ضمن المعاهدات الدولية لحقوق الإنسان الدولية ملزِمة على الدول الأطراف بصورة عامة. ونتيجة لذلك، فإن جميع فروع الحكومة )التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية) وغيرها من السلطات العامة أو الحكومية، وعلى أي مستوى من المستويات- الوطنية أو الإقليمية أو المحلية، تتحمل مسؤولية احترام حقوق الإنسان وضمانها.[4] وتوضح اللجنة أيضا أنه لا يمكن للسلطة التنفيذية أو الحكومة أن تقيل نفسها من المسؤولية.[5] وتذكر اللجنة الدول بالمبدأ الوارد في المادة 27 من اتفاقية فيينا لقانون المعاهدات والتي تنص على أنه »لا يجوز لطرف في معاهدة أن يحتج بنصوص قانونه الداخلي كمبرر لإخفاقه في تنفيذ المعاهدة « . لذا، يجب على الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين التصرف في جميع الأوقات بطريقة تتماشى مع القانون الدولي.
وعلقت لجنة حقوق الإنسان على المادة 6 من العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية، الخاص بالحق في الحياة، مشددة على أنه من واجب الدول الأطراف أن تمنع أعمال القتل التعسفي التي ترتكبها قوات الأمن الخاصة بها، وأن الحرمان من الحياة من قبل سلطات الدولة لهو أمر شديد الخطورة. ولذلك، يجب على القانون أن يفرض رقابة صارمة ويحد منالظروف التي قد تجعل حرمان شخص من حياته على يد هذه السلطات ممكنا.[6]
استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية في التجمعات والمظاهرات
قد يقدم الموظفون المكلفون بإنفاذ القوانين على استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية في حالات غير النزاع المسلح. ولكن على الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين، إذ يؤدون واجبهم، أن يستخدموا، إلى أبعد حد ممكن، وسائل غير عنيفة قبل اللجوء إلى استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية. وليس لهم أن يستخدموا القوة والأسلحة النارية إلا حيث تكون الوسائل الأخرى غير فعالة أو حيث لا يتوقّع منها أن تحقّق النتيجة المطلوبة (المبدأ 4 من المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية من جانب الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين ( . ويذكر مقرر الأمم المتحدة الخاص المعني بعملياتالإعدام خارج نطاق القضاء الدول بحقيقة قائمة ألا وهي أن معالجة حالات الاحتشاد الجماهيري تتطلب التخطيط المسبق الجيد ومرد ذلك إلى أنه ما أن تنفلت السيطرة على الوضع فمن الصعب استعادتها.[7]
وتوضح مدونة السلوك للموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين في المادة 3، أنه لا يجوز للموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين استعمال القوة إلا في حالة الضرورة القصوى وفى الحدود اللازمة لأداء واجبهم. ويشدد التعليق على هذه المادة، »هذا الحكم بحيث أن استعمال القوة من قبل الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين ينبغي أن يكون أمرا استثنائيا، ومع أنه يوحي بأنه قد يكون من المأذون به للموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين أن يستخدموا من القوة ما تجعله الظروف معقولا من أجل تفادي وقوع الجرائم أو في تنفيذ الاعتقال القانوني للمجرمين أو المشتبه بأنهم مجرمون، أو المساعدة على ذلك، فهو لا يجيز استخدام القوة بشكل يتعدى هذا الحد « . كما ويضيف التعليق أنه لا يجوز تفسير هذا الحكم على أنه تفويض باستخدام القوة بطريقة لا تتناسب مع الهدف المشروع المراد تحقيقه. وهذا ما يوضحه المقرر الخاص المعني بعمليات الإعدام خارج نطاق القضاء من أن استخدام القوة يجب أن يكون متناسبا وضروريا، مشددا على أنه في حين أن »التناسب « يتطلب أن تكون الفائدة متعلقة بتحقيق الهدف المنشود، يجب أيضا أن تفوق الضرر الذي سينجم عن استخدام العنف، وعليه فإن »الضرورة « تقتضي استخدام الحد الأدنى من القوة اللازمة لتحقيق الهدف المشروع.[8]
وتنص المبادئ الأساسية حول استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية على أنه لا يجوز لمسؤولي إنفاذ القوانين استخدام الأسلحة النارية ضد الأفراد ما عدا في حالات الدفاع عن النفس أو الدفاع عن الآخرين ضد تهديد وشيك بالموت أو بالإصابة الخطيرة، أو لمنع ارتكاب جريمة بالغة الخطورة تنطوي على تهديد خطير للحياة، أو للقبض على شخص يشكّل خطرا من هذا القبيل ويقاوم سلطتهم، أو لمنع فراره (أو فرارها)، وذلك فقط عندما تكون الوسائل الأخرى الأقل عنفا غير كافية لتحقيق هذه الأهداف. ولا يسمح عموما باستخدام الأسلحة النارية القاتلة عن قصد إلا عندما يتعذر تماما تجنبها من أجل حماية الأرواح (المبدأ 9).
ويشكّل استخدام القوة، خاصة القوة المميتة في أغلب الأحيان في سياق التجمعات، والتي قد تكون مشروعة أو غير مشروعة، وسلمية أو عنيفة، مخطط لها أو عفوية، أحد التهديدات الرئيسية للحق في الحياة، وحرية التجمع، بالإضافة إلى أنها تنتهك العديد من الحقوق الأخرى. وكما يوضح المقرر الخاص المعني بعمليات الإعدام خارج نطاق القضاء، تقوم المظاهرات العفوية أيضا دون أية فرصة لتقديم إشعار مسبق أو طلب للحصول على تصريح. وفي هذه الحالة، يجب اعتبار التجمع قانونيا وبالتالي يجب حمايته.[9] ولا يعترف العهد الدولي سوى بالحق في »التجمع السلمي « ، بموجب المادة 21. ومع ذلك، » لا يفقد الفرد الحماية المتأتية عن هذا الحق عند نشوب أعمال عنف متفرقة أو معزولة داخل الحشد « .[10] وفي أي حال، وكما تؤكد لجنة تقصي الحقائق في أحداث سوريا، »لا يؤثر استخدام المتظاهرينللعنف، في حالات معزولة، على حقهم في الحماية المنصوص عليها في القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان « .[11]
إن المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية توضح أنه »على الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين، عند تفريق التجمعات غير المشروعة، إنما الخالية من العنف، أن يتجنبوا استخدام القوة، أو، إذا كان ذلك غير ممكن عمليا، أن يقصروه على الحد الأدنى الضروري « وأنه »لا يجوز للموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين أن يستخدموا الأسلحةالأسلحة النارية لتفريق التجمعات التي تتسم بالعنف إلا إذا تعذر عليهم استخدام وسائل أقل خطرا، وعليهم أن يقصروا استخدامها على الحد الأدنى الضروري. ولا يجوز للموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين أن يستخدموا الأسلحة النارية في هذه الحالات إلا وفقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في المبدأ 9. « (المبدأين 13 و14) ويساعد المقرر الخاص المعنيبعمليات الإعدام خارج نطاق القضاء في توضيح هذا مبينا أنه من حيث المبدأ »لا يجوز إطلاق النار عشوائيا على التجمعات، ولا يسمح بإطلاق النار إلا لاستهداف شخص محدد أو أفراد يشكلون خطرا يؤدي إلى الموت أو الإصابة الخطيرة. ولا يمكن تبرير استخدام الأسلحة النارية فقط لمجرد عدم قانونية تجمع معين أو وجوب تفريقه، أو بحجة حماية الممتلكات. «[12]
منع الانتهاكات
إن الإفلات من العقاب على الانتهاكات التي يرتكبها المسؤولون عن إنفاذ القوانين خلال أداء واجبهم هو أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لتكرار هذه الانتهاكات باستمرار. لذلك، يجب وضع آليات للإبلاغ عن الحالات التي تكون قد حدثت فيها انتهاكات، للتحقيق بشكل مستقل وفوري في الأحداث التي وقعت، ولجبر الضرر الواقع بحق الضحايا وعائلاتهم، بما في ذلك التعويض عليهم، وفي كل حالة يطلق فيها سلاح ناري ينبغي تقديم تقرير إلى السلطات المختصة دون إبطاء.[13]
عندما يتسبب استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية من جانب الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين في إصابة أو وفاة، ينبغي عليهم تقديم تقرير إلى رؤسائهم حول الحادثة دون إبطاء. وعلى الحكومات أن تكفل المعاقبة على الاستخدام التعسفي للقوة أو إساءة استخدامها من جانب الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين، باعتبار ذلك جريمة جنائية بمقتضى قوانينها (المبدأين 6 و7 من المبادئ الأساسية). كما يجب أن »يتاح للأشخاص الذين يلحق بهم ضرر من استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية، أو لممثليهم القانونيين، إتباع إجراءات مستقلة تشمل إقامة دعوة قضائية. وفي حالة وفاتهم، ينطبق هذا الحكم بالتالي على عائلاتهم « (المبدأ 23 من المبادئ الأساسية). ولا يجب فقط محاسبة الضالعين مباشرة باستخدامالقوة بل أيضا كبار المسؤولين إذا »كانوا على علم، أو كان يتوجب عليهم أن يعلموا، بأن الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين العاملين تحت إمرتهم يقومون أو قد قاموا بالاستخدام غير المشروع للقوة أو الأسلحة النارية دون أن يتخذوا كل ما في وسعهم اتخاذه لمنع هذا الاستخدام أو وقفه أو الإبلاغ عنه « (المبدأ 24 من المبادئ الأساسية).
ما أن يتم إثبات وقوع انتهاك ما، من الضروري جبر أضرار ضحايا الانتهاكات، بما في ذلك، التعويضات وإعادة التأهيل .
وعلى غرار ما شدد عليه كثيرا المقرر الخاص المعني بعمليات الإعدام خارج نطاق القضاء، »فإن التدابير الاعتيادية الرامية إلى الحد من عمليات القتل على يد الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين، مثل زيادة تدريب أعضاء الشرطة، ستبقى غير كافية إن لم يتزامن تنفيذها مع محاولات لضمان المساءلة. وقد ينتج الإفلات من العقاب عن ضعف التنظيم الداخلي لآليات الشؤون الداخلية للشرطة وعدم فعاليته، غياب قدرات الطب الشرعي، البرامج غير الوافية المتعلقة بحماية الشهود الذين يشكون الإساءة إلى السلطة، وأنظمة عدالة جنائية غير ملائمة، ولجان تحقيق ضعيفة. وأما أحد العوامل الحاسمة التي تسهم في حالات الإفلات من العقاب والذي برز بصورة خاصة من تحقيقات المقرر الخاص العديدة هو غياب رقابة مدنية خارجية تشرف على الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين أو عدم فعاليتها. «[14]
ولذا فمن الضروري ضمان رقابة مدنية خارجية فعالة لعمل الشرطة والموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين، تضمن أن لا يترك للموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ الأمن أن يحققوا بأنفسهم بالبلاغات المقدمة ضدهم بما يؤدي إلى أوضاع غالباً ما تتردد الضحية فيها حتى عن الإبلاغ عن الإساءة مباشرة إلى الشرطة خوفا من الانتقام، أو بكل بساطة لأنها لا تعتقد أن الإبلاغ عن الإساءة سيؤدي إلى أي تحقيق جدي.[15]
خطورة الجرائم: جرائم ضد الإنسانية
من المهم أن ندرك أن الاستخدام المفرط للقوة قد يؤدي إلى وقوع انتهاكات جسيمة لحقوق الإنسان، والتي قد تبلغ مستوى معينا بحيث يمكن اعتبارها جرائم ضد الإنسانية. وقد تقع الجرائم ضد الإنسانية بغض النظر عن وجود نزاع مسلح وتطبيق القانون الدولي الإنساني. وينطبق هذا التصنيف أيضا على عمليات القتل غير القانونية خلال المظاهرات. ويشمل تعريف »الجرائم ضد الإنسانية « في المادة 7 من نظام روما الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدوليةأفعالاً مثل القتل والتعذيب والسجن غير القانوني عندما تُرتكب كجزء من هجوم موجه واسع النطاق أو منهجي ضد أية مجموعة من السكان المدنيين، مع علم مسبق بالهجوم .
وخلصت لجنة التحقيق بشأن الأحداث في سوريا إلى أن أفراد الجيش السوري وقوات الأمن ارتكبوا جرائم ضد الإنسانية في العام 2011. ووجدت لجنة التحقيق »أن نطاق هذه الهجمات ضد المدنيين في مختلف مدن وقرى البلد،وتكرارها، ومستويات الاستخدام المفرط للقوة باستمرار على يد وحدات من القوات المسلحة وقوات الأمن المختلفة، وطابع التنسيق الذي يميز هذه الهجمات والأدلة التي تثبت أن كثيرا منها قد نفذ بناء لأوامر صادرة عن كبار الضباطالعسكريين، كلها أمور تدفع اللجنة إلى استنتاج مفاده أن الهجمات قد نفذت على ما يبدو تبعا لسياسة تنتهجها الدول.«[16]
وخلصت اللجنة إلى أن الحجم الهائل للهجمات الواسعة التي شنتها القوات العسكرية والأمنية على المدنيين والأحياء المدنية وطابعها الثابت، بالإضافة إلى النطاق الواسع لعمليات تدمير الممتلكات ليس ممكنا إلا بموافقة أو تواطؤ الدول.[17] وأعربت اللجنة عن بالغ القلق من أن الجرائم ضد الإنسانية مثل القتل العمد والتعذيب والاغتصاب وغيرها من أشكال العنف الجنسي على مثل هذه الدرجة من الخطورة قد وقعت، بالإضافة إلى السجن أو الحرمان الشديد من الحرية البدنية، وحالات الاختفاء القسري للأشخاص والأفعال اللاإنسانية الأخرى ذات الطابع المماثل في مواقع مختلفة من البلد منذ شهر مارس/آذار 2011.[18]

المصدر
http://www.amnestymena.org/

----------

